# ZFS v13



## tanked (Jun 16, 2009)

I know ZFS v13 was MFC'd but is that version available in FreeBSD 7.2-RELENG? Also do I still need 
	
	



```
options    KVA_PAGES=512
```
in my kernel config for i386 FreeBSD 7.2?


----------



## Sylhouette (Jun 16, 2009)

No ZFS version 13 is not available in 7.2-RELEASE.
It is available in 7.2-Stable.

If you want to track 7 stable you will need this as a cvsup file and do a buildword cycle.


```
*default host=cvsup8.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/usr
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```

Also you can wait for the next Snapshot of FreeBSD 7

For the tuning i point you to the ZFS wiki page 
http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSTuningGuide

regards,
Johan


----------



## phoenix (Jun 16, 2009)

tanked said:
			
		

> I know ZFS v13 was MFC'd but is that version available in FreeBSD 7.2-RELENG?



RELENG_7_2 and 7.2-RELEASE have ZFSv6.

RELENG_7 and 7-STABLE have ZFSv13.




> Also do I still need
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  The 64-bit (amd64) version of FreeBSD does auto-tuning.  The 32-bit (i386) version of FreeBSD still requires manual tuning.


----------



## tanked (Jun 16, 2009)

OK thanks guys, I was just toying with the idea of playing with ZFS, I'm happy to wait for 8.0-RELEASE.


----------



## tanked (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry to bring this up again but it appears there is a RELENG 7.2 branch with zfs v13:

http://www.nabble.com/RELENG-7.2-with-v13-ZFS-branch-td23589037.html

What tag would I put in my csup file to get this branch?


----------



## Vye (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, ZFSv13 is in the 7.2 STABLE branch, not the release branch. You need to set your cvs tag to RELENG_7. RELENG_7_2 will give you 7.2-RELEASE which will not include ZFSv13. Edit the following line in your cvsup file and sync your sources.


```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7
```


----------



## tanked (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, but the link I posted states a seperate branch with ZFS v.13 for 7.2 RELENG was created.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 19, 2009)

I believe you should be able to use *tag=RELENG_7_2_zfs* to pick up the changes.  However, I have not tested that.

If that doesn't work, then you would have to use Subversion to pull the sources.  No idea how to do that, as I have yet to use Subversion with FreeBSD.


----------



## tanked (Jun 19, 2009)

hehe... thanks Phoenix, I already tried that and it deleted my sources! After that I thought screw it, I'll upgrade to 7-STABLE and try ZFS; since doing so I have had no problems using a ZFS mirror on 32-bit FreeBSD with 1 gig of memory... so far.


----------



## blah (Jun 19, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> I believe you should be able to use *tag=RELENG_7_2_zfs* to pick up the changes. However, I have not tested that.


You can view all available CVS/CVSup tags via cvsweb interface. It has dropdown list
	
	



```
<option value="">All tags / default branch</option>
<option>RELENG_7_BP</option>

<option>RELENG_7_2_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_7_2_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_7_2</option>
<option>RELENG_7_1_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_7_1_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_7_1</option>
<option>RELENG_7_0_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_7_0_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_7_0</option>

<option>RELENG_7</option>
<option>RELENG_6_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_6_4_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_6_4_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_6_4</option>
<option>RELENG_6_3_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_6_3_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_6_3</option>
<option>RELENG_6_2_BP</option>

<option>RELENG_6_2_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_6_2</option>
<option>RELENG_6_1_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_6_1_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_6_1</option>
<option>RELENG_6_0_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_6_0_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_6_0</option>
<option>RELENG_6</option>

<option>RELENG_5_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_5_5_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_5_5_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_5_5</option>
<option>RELENG_5_4_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_5_4_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_5_4</option>
<option>RELENG_5_3_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_5_3_0_RELEASE</option>

<option>RELENG_5_3</option>
<option>RELENG_5_2_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_5_2_1_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_5_2_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_5_2</option>
<option>RELENG_5_1_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_5_1_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_5_1</option>
<option>RELENG_5_0_BP</option>

<option>RELENG_5_0_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_5_0</option>
<option>RELENG_5</option>
<option>RELENG_4_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_9_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_9_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_9</option>
<option>RELENG_4_8_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_8_0_RELEASE</option>

<option>RELENG_4_8</option>
<option>RELENG_4_7_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_7_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_7</option>
<option>RELENG_4_6_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_6_2_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_6_1_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_6_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_6</option>

<option>RELENG_4_5_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_5_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_5</option>
<option>RELENG_4_4_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_4_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_4</option>
<option>RELENG_4_3_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_3_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_3</option>

<option>RELENG_4_2_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_1_1_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_1_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_11_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_11_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_11</option>
<option>RELENG_4_10_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_4_10_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4_10</option>

<option>RELENG_4_0_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_4</option>
<option>RELENG_3_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_3_5_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_3_4_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_3_3_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_3_2_PAO_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_3_2_PAO</option>
<option>RELENG_3_2_0_RELEASE</option>

<option>RELENG_3_1_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_3_0_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_3</option>
<option>RELENG_2_2_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_2_2_8_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_2_7_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_2_6_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_2_5_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_2_2_RELEASE</option>

<option>RELENG_2_2_1_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_2_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_2</option>
<option>RELENG_2_1_7_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_1_6_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_1_6_1_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_1_5_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_1_0_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_1_0_BP</option>

<option>RELENG_2_1_0</option>
<option>RELENG_2_0_5_RELEASE</option>
<option>RELENG_2_0_5_BP</option>
<option>RELENG_2_0_5_ALPHA</option>
<option>RELENG_2_0_5</option>
<option>RELEASE_2_0</option>
<option>PRE_SMPNG</option>
<option>MAIN</option>
<option>KSE_PRE_MILESTONE_2</option>

<option>KSE_MILESTONE_2</option>
<option>HEAD</option>
<option>CSRG</option>
<option>bsd_44_lite</option>
<option>BETA_2_0</option>
<option>ALPHA_2_0</option>
```
Looks like there is no such tag.


----------



## danger@ (Jun 20, 2009)

Not possible with csup.

You would have to use svn to checkout that repository.


----------



## hedwards (Jun 21, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> Not possible with csup.
> 
> You would have to use svn to checkout that repository.


Out of curiosity, at this point is there any good reason to use the cvs repository? Besides it being sort of the default available.

I've started to use svn myself for this sort of thing and portsnap for ports, strikes me that csup is somewhat irrelevant for typical use.

If I'm not mistaken the following will get a version that's got the version 13 support in. I think it might have been in a bit earlier. 

```
svn up -r 193363 /usr/src
```

EDIT: Assuming you've installed devel/subversion-freebsd
EDIT2: 
	
	



```
svn co -r 193363 http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/7 /usr/src
```
Assuming you haven't already checked it out once before.


----------

